
Uninstalling Facebook app saves up to 20% of Android battery life - JoneyKing
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/01/uninstalling-facebook-app-saves-up-to-20-of-android-battery-life?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_reddit_is_fun
======
herbst
This has been true for a long time now. I think the App never was actually
good.

------
nness
Not exactly a conclusive study.

